# 2Smoke Premix &nbsp;Split Thread-Best one person p



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Tom with the 11 gal gas tank in the front the 4 stroke motors are not going to have a problem but what about the 2 strokes. Will the gas and oil mix well ?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*

I assume its not a problem. I have run bass boats and off shore boats in the past with with 2 strokes and tanks as large as 100 gal. I never had a problem with premix. The only issue I can see is if you let the gas in the tank go bad due to lack of use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*



> I assume its not a problem. I have run bass boats and off shore boats in the past with with 2 strokes and tanks as large as 100 gal. I never had a problem with premix. The only issue I can see is if you let the gas in the tank go bad due to lack of use.


Bass Boats and Offshore boats dont mix oil in the fuel tank, the boats have a 1 to 10 gallons of oil tank sitting inside the stern area where it can go directy to the motor with fuel line inside the motor. Some of the motors had a oil injected tank in the motor where u can fill up the oil.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*

I know that but in my case the oil injection has long since been bypassed. The bass boat is still in the family and we still mix it in the tank.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*



> > I assume its not a problem. I have run bass boats and off shore boats in the past with with 2 strokes and tanks as large as 100 gal. I never had a problem with premix. The only issue I can see is if you let the gas in the tank go bad due to lack of use.
> 
> 
> Bass Boats and Offshore boats dont mix oil in the fuel tank, the boats have a 1 to 10 gallons of oil tank sitting inside the stern area where it can go directy to the motor with fuel line inside the motor.  Some of the motors had a oil injected tank in the motor where u can fill up the oil.


There was a time when premix was not available on those motors. Like Tom I have seen big tanks filled and mixed manually.

Just think of how much your boat bounces around on the trailer and in the water. It basically mixes itself.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*



> Hey Tom with the 11 gal gas tank in the front the 4 stroke motors are not going to have a problem but what about the 2 strokes. Will the gas and oil mix well ?


Oil mix is not an issue. I have run several flats skiffs with the 25hp Merc and a aluminum fuel tank and never had a problem. Use it just as you would a protable tank. (See the post above)


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Best one person poling skiff*



> > Hey Tom with the 11 gal gas tank in the front the 4 stroke motors are not going to have a problem but what about the 2 strokes. Will the gas and oil mix well ?
> 
> 
> Oil mix is not an issue. I have run several flats skiffs with the 25hp Merc and a aluminum fuel tank and never had a problem. Use it just as you would a protable tank. (See the post above)


Im curious to know when u mix the oil in 100 gallons of gas tank and let it sit for a whole week....would it will stay mix well or it would start going to the bottom of the tank??? if u leave it at the dock or storge?? i just want to know your knowledge about it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

Never had a problem that I was aware of. I never knew of a way to check it either. 

Maybe someone will do some research. 

[smiley=google3.png]


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Additives in the oil keep it suspended. Run Amsoil! I mix 128 to 1. No smoke and running like a scalled dog at WOT 6000+RPM for 50 hours!

Joe (I love Amsoil)


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Oh God here we go again!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

AMSOIL BABY!!!!!! ;D ;D    I BELIEVE!!!!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

[smiley=1-doh.gif]DUH!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

If you ain't running 128 to 1 you are a 2 stroke sissy. Get Amsoil and set your motor free. ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

set it free or to davie jones locker! ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Who is Davie Jones? I did not see him on the Red fish tour? :-/


----------



## reelinitin1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

If you trailer the thing to the ramp, you wont have a problem. I run a bayboat that has a 72 gal tank that I run premix and never had a problem. And I always keep it full to counteract condensation in the tank. Just make sure to use a stabilizer so the gas stays fresh.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Just a side note about premix. Avoid stopping at a gas station to close to the ramp. On my 17 foot boat the 15 gallon built in tank has the fuel fill and the outlet at the rear and if you put the oil and gas in less than a couple miles from the ramp you might get a big slug of oil when you first start up due to the oil settleing to the bottom of the tank. The oil does not mix instantly but a little sloshing in the tank either on the road or on the water will mix it pretty quickly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

I only run the manufactures recommended oil. But I'm switching to Amsoil and if my motor blows up, I'm close enough to go kick Joe's arse. ;D ;D ;D

If you are using a quality oil, it will dissipate We aren't talking oil and water here.

I also put my oil in first so the gas going into the tank moves mixes as it fills.

Just my .00000000002 sense


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

Joe buys snake oil... ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Just a side note about premix. Avoid stopping at a gas station to close to the ramp. On my 17 foot boat the 15 gallon built in tank has the fuel fill and the outlet at the rear and if you put the oil and gas in less than a couple miles from the ramp you might get a big slug of oil when you first start up due to the oil settleing to the bottom of the tank. The oil does not mix instantly but a little sloshing in the tank either on the road or on the water will mix it pretty quickly.


Premix and the scenario described by by Ron might explain why you use to see so many boats smoke so badly when they were first started several years back. I use to remember the boat ramps smelling like 2 stroke oil in the mornings.


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

I Love the Smell of 2 Stroke Oil in the Morning.............It Smells Like Fish Victory..........


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

GOOD ONE FlatSteeler "Apocafish Now"


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Premix and the scenario described by by Ron might explain why you use to see so many boats smoke so badly when they were first started several years back. I use to remember the boat ramps smelling like 2 stroke oil in the mornings.


Gas sitting in the bowl evaporates and leaves it "oil rich". Till it burns off to the fresh fuel it gonna smoke like crazy. I always though the extra oil at startup was a good thing to keep the cylinder walls well lubed till she warms up.  Love the smell of 2 smoke in the AM but I like diesel too. :


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Sorry I had to. I thougt it was a little funny [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Sorry I had to. I thougt it was a little funny [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]



You too? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

I can tell you this. I have an inline glass filter on my fuel line and if I fueled right near the ramp the purple OMC oil had the fuel looking like grape soda when you first started the motor instead of the useual clear bluish tint.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Ok guys, I have an "Amsoil" question for ya. If I run my merc at 50:1, then switch to "Amsoil". What would the ratio on the mix be? You guys are talking 128:1, that seems awful low.
Weedy


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Ok guys, I have an "Amsoil" question for ya. If I run my merc at 50:1, then switch to "Amsoil". What would the ratio on the mix be? You guys are talking 128:1, that seems awful low.
> Weedy



Weedy,

You skeerd? I am. :-/ :-/ I have Amsoil on the shelf just waiting for JW to post "I blew it up". Hasn't happened yet but like you, I'm old school. I run richer than 50:1 now - PLUGS ARE CHEAP.   and I haven't had to replace them yet.  Just run it like I stole it for 5 mins after warm up and a few times a day the just before I get back to the ramp.

Anybody know what will happen if I ran 50:1 Amsoil? Rich (oil) like 2 smoke without the smoke?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Amsoil Saber is recommended (by Amsoil) at 100:1. I have been using Amsoil for 20 years. Back in the day,I raced 2-strokes. My last racer was an RZ 350 with nitrous and tuned to make peak horsepower at 10, 000 to 12,000 RPM.  I ran Amsoil (then called Amsoil 100:01) at 128:1.   For those unfamiliar with racing 2 strokes, carberator jetting can be a big challenge.  The less oil your run, makes it easier to tune the carbs.  I discovered Amsoil and became a dealer of Amsoil.  I am NOT currently an Amsoil dealer.  

Back in the late 1980's, I learned about Mercury Racing running Amsoil at 256:1!  Now that is lean, but I got comfortable runing Amsoil Saber at 128:1 (one ounce of oil to one gallon of gas).  I have 57 hours on my Merc 15 HP 2S.  I run it at 128:1.  I have run the motor for 2 hours idling (bridge piling to bridge piling fishing for Pampano) and WFO (wide [email protected]#*ing open)  most of the time running from ramp to fishing spots.  With my current prop that is about 6200-6300 RPMs.  I have been buying and running Amoil since then.

Now, I am ready for many emails I will get as a result of this post, but I STRONGLY recommend 128:1.  My Merc cranks first pull and NEVER----NEVER smokes.  One time I got very sick while fishing.  I laid down on my boat and slept for an hour, awoke and headed back to the ramp.  I was really out of my normal mode, but I managed to load the boat----BUT forgot to kill the motor.  I pulled out of the ramp and drove about 3 miles when I saw an anchor rope falling from the deck. I stopped to secure the anchor rope and realized the motor was still running--about 5 minutes AFTER leaving the ramp.  That was at about 40 hours ago of run time.  

Ok, fellows send the posts.  But run Amsoil at 128:1! If anyone wishing to watch, I will mix a fresh gallon and run it. I believe in Amsoil whole heart. 

Joe


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Joe, you crazy.  I thought you were talikng about 128:1 on 100:1 motors(new yammis ect.) but 128:1 on a 50:1 engine is whack holmes.

As for me, I run 25:1 on my '62 'rude 5 1/2. ;D 
I get that James Bond style smoke screen when I start that baby up!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

For the record and the benefit of my fellow Microskiff forum brothers, at the National Gheenoe rally, I will run my motor using Amsoil at 128:1. I will run the motor dry, mix a batch at 128:1 with Amsoil and then take off for at least 30 minutes at WFO. Guys, you are using cooling water that is between 68 and 90 degrees. This ain't rocket science! Cooler water and a great oil means lower ratios. You are not driving a Buick with 150,000 mile. Push the limits and I know 2 strokes mixing schedules are truly behind the times.

Again,
Joe


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

I'm not familiar with amsoil but I did just read this web page: 

http://www.amsoil.com/articlespr/article_2cycleapplications.aspx

But, I do not have any experience with any of their products. Id love more info though.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

My Merc. mechanic sold me "Saber Professional 100:1 Premix". The instructions state that "richer mix ratios may be used where desired".

http://www.amsoil.com/StoreFront/atp.aspx

No where can I find Amsoil referencing a leaner mixture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Joe, you crazy.  I thought you were talikng about 128:1 on 100:1 motors(new yammis ect.) but 128:1 on a 50:1 engine is whack holmes.
> 
> As for me, I run 25:1 on my '62 'rude 5 1/2. ;D
> I get that James Bond style smoke screen when I start that baby up!



FYI,

I have an old school Johnyrude mechanic and he told me to run 50:1 in all the older motors. In the days or 25:1, the lubes were not as good.  He also suggests a "name brand" manufacturer's oil.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Ya, I have heard 32:1 and 40:1 from some people but I just like the peace of mind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Ya, I have heard 32:1 and 40:1 from some people but I just like the peace of mind.


Ditto. Oil and spark plugs are cheap.  It I want to go faster, I'll get a bigger motor. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

For what it's worth I had a mid 80's 15hp evinrude that was factory recomended 100:1 premix but a latter service bulletin was issued that said disreguard the 100:1 recomendation and run 50:1 instead. I don't know why... manufacturing defect, abuse by the public caused to many problems blamed on the 100:1 mix, unreliable fuel and oil quality??? who knows but they changed there mind.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*



> For the record and the benefit of my fellow Microskiff forum brothers, at the National Gheenoe rally, I will run my motor using Amsoil at 128:1.  I will run the motor dry, mix a batch at 128:1 with Amsoil and then take off for at least 30 minutes at WFO.   Guys, you are using cooling water that is between 68 and 90 degrees.  This ain't rocket science!  Cooler water and a great oil means lower ratios.  You are not driving a Buick with 150,000 mile.  Push the limits and I know 2 strokes mixing schedules are truly behind the times.
> 
> Again,
> Joe


  question 1.  why arent you an amsoil dealer anymore?
 question 2.  you say we are using cooling water between 68-90 degrees.  What about the days when we are in the lagoon and the water temp gets up up over say 95 degrees.  one day i was out there and it was around 98 degrees.  I think i would rather stick with the manufacturers labeled instructions.  Also, Amsoil is synthetic oil and once you run it and you decide you dont like it....you cant just switch to another brand of oil, you HAVE TO STICK WITH SYNTHETIC. If you dont then your engine will be messed up in no time. third question Am I right or am I wrong?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*



> Amsoil is synthetic oil and once you run it and you decide you dont like it....you cant just switch to another brand of oil, you HAVE TO STICK WITH SYNTHETIC.


1. This reference is to 4 stroke and crank case oil not 2 stroke premix. Yes I said "premix". Oil injection could be and issue but should not apply to a motor for a microskiff. Worst case on oil injection would be that you have to drain the tank and bleed bleed the system every time you change your mind.

2. It's even unclear in crank case oil that it could be a problem. "Blends" are a combination synthetic and oil based. 

I just want to see Joe's engineering, metallurgy and chemistry degrees before I run 128:1.  You can bet they are on staff for Amsoil and are not indicating anything leaner than 100:1. Joe states he has 50 hours on the engine. I'm waiting for 1000. 

I think I'm going to make the jump to Amsoil once my engine is broken in but I'm going to run 50:1


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Ron,
Yea, your 100% correct, I'm skeerd! If I was to waste my motor, there is no, go buy a new 25 2smoker merc!
Weedy


----------



## Skiny_water_sniper (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix Split Thread-Best one pers*

From my experience with cars, the reason you are stuck with synthetic forever is because of the gaskets do not go back to conventional oil from synthetic. I do not think there is much risk with a two stroke, it gets burned up eventually, it is not like the oil is resting on seals that will crack on a two stroke, there are lots fewer gaskets to go bad than there are in your car. 

I spoke to a friend that does motor work at the marina here and his advice was to never ever ever use the off brand or cheap oil (Ten minutes of ranting and raving about cheap oil). His advice was: with standard oil, follow the instructions on the motor. For synthetic, he said to use big brand names that are held accountable for their claims and stick to their ratios with his preference being for the motor manufacturers brand oil over any other.

Well for what thats worth...


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

95 degrees in an open cooling system is much cooler than in a close cooling systems where the water temp is closer to 200-220 degrees, that was my point.

At the end of the day, run wants lets you sleep at night. I sleep well running Amsoil. 

I am no longer a dealer since I have a very full plate now. I work 10-14 hours a day for an IT staffing company, build carbon fiber parts, fish, and play Texas Hold'em when possible. I just don't have the time to commit to selling Amsoil compared to what I earn doing other things I enjoy-- tough choices.

Joe


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 2Smoke Premix  Split Thread-Best one person p*

Thanks for the info Joe.
Weedy


----------

